# Redfish!!! KILLER FLATS MINNOW/SPINNER



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

KFM/SPINNER = Big Results

Video shot by Louisiana Capt Marty LaCoste






Thanks for watching!

TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Few more vid's from Louisiana.


----------

